# A question on the wording of rifle position



## Outiboros (May 9, 2013)

I'm having trouble with finding correct descriptions of numerous ways to hold a rifle. Basically, the problem I ran into is that saying one 'puts the rifle to his shoulder' can mean two drastically different things: either have the rifle butt resting in the palm of the hand and the barrel against the shoulder (as in the first picture), or pressing the butt against the shoulder and the barrel pointed forward (as in the second picture). You can see how this is problematic - the two gestures mean the exact opposites, one either calm or respect and the other open hostility.











Now, I know the first picture says 'Shoulder Arms,' but I'm still uncertain how to use this in writing. Can you say "his arms were shouldered" or "he shouldered his rifle"?
Also, shouldering a rifle seems more like an at-rest stance, with the rifle at an angle, not like a salute, with the rifle pointing straight up.

I know next to nothing of military terms or procedures. Can anyone help me with this?


----------



## Lewdog (May 9, 2013)

Here you go.  This will tell you absolutely everything you need to know.  Looking at it brought back nightmares from boot camp.

While practicing if someone messed up, they would punish us in different ways.  One was we all had to hold up our rifles straight in the air, and they would make us keep doing it until we ALL held them up for a certain period of time.  If one person lowered their arm at all, they would start counting over again.  There was also a move where we would get in trouble if we used the sight on the end of the barrel to hold the rifle, and if they caught anyone doing that, we would have to hold the gun straight out in front of us, gripping the very end of the barrel and letting it hang.  Same deal as before, we ALL had to hold for a count, or start all over again.  Maybe that might be something for your story as well.

Individual Drill with Weapons


----------



## voltigeur (May 18, 2013)

Lewdog is right. Shoulder Arms is a drill and ceremony term. If you state it that way anyone who has been in the military or have done a serious study of history would know what you are talking about. As long as you are in the context of marching (formal parade type) your reader should get the right visual.

For shooting the term would be “he shouldered the rifle” usually followed by a statement referring to aiming.  Example “he shouldered his rifle aligning the sights with his opponent”  (not meant to be good literature lol).


----------

